# Thiokol Imp owners



## Mr Imp

Looking for owners of 1404 Thiokol imps that like to chat about what they have done to their imps and tracks to make them perform


----------



## Mike imp 1404

Went to buy a hummer and ended up with the imp as a bonus. Wife almost killed me but I took one look at it and I new I had to have it. Got everything tuned (oil, plugs grease, ect) and she is running like a champ still need to take her for a test drive and was looking to hopefully chat with someone who has one for some pointers. 
5416998491


----------



## sno-drifter

Mike imp 1404 said:


> Went to buy a hummer and ended up with the imp as a bonus. Wife almost killed me but I took one look at it and I new I had to have it. Got everything tuned (oil, plugs grease, ect) and she is running like a champ still need to take her for a test drive and was looking to hopefully chat with someone who has one for some pointers.
> 5416998491


Welcome to the crazy Mike. My wife tells me" He who dies with the most toys, is still dead."


----------



## Trackrig

sno-drifter said:


> Welcome to the crazy Mike. My wife tells me" He who dies with the most toys, is still dead."


Yes, but you died having a much funner life................


----------



## Trackrig

Mr Imp said:


> Looking for owners of 1404 Thiokol imps that like to chat about what they have done to their imps and tracks to make them perform


I have the 1450 Super Imp - basically the same machine only it has a Ford 200 CI straight six engine and a C3 automatic engine.  Have you found any improvement s to make to your machine.  I've generally been pleased with mine in the deep snow, but I did find some this winter where I couldn't go.


----------



## Pontoon Capt

I just bought this 1404 Imp and looking to make it dependable and useful for SAR. It appears in good shape, all parts there, and windows intact! I took out the seats and covers to get a good look. I'll clean it up, maybe some paint, LED lights, side ladder, winch?


----------

